# Festplatte tauschen ohne Windows zu erneuern?



## Bumbelbean (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo liebe Community.

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem. 
Und zwar habe ich meinen Computer vor 2 Jahren,bei einem Gewinnspiel auf der Gamescom gewonnen.
Jetzt ist aber meine Festplatte (C: ) zuvoll (55GB SSD) ist.
Ich habe keine Windows CD beim Gewinnspiel mitgeliefert bekommen und würde jetzt trotzdem meine Festplattenkapazität  erhöhen.
Auf C: habe ich eigentlich nur Win 10+ Grafikkartentreiber + Virenscanner drauf.
Auf meiner anderen Festplatte E: (1TB) habe ich noch ca 600GB frei.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Festplatte zu tauschen ohne das ich mir Win 10 neu kaufen muss?

Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## PcJuenger (19. Januar 2016)

Warum möchtest du denn unbedingt auf den Speicher der Systempartition erhöhen O.o ? Also...was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2016)

Du willst eine neue SSD kaufen, oder wie? Dann ginge das normalerweise mit "Cloning"Tools wie Norton Ghost. Aber wenn du Windows auf die HDD verfrachten willst, dann würde ich das nicht machen. Windows wird für eine SSD "anders" konfiguriert, das kann schiefgehen, zudem würdest du den Speedverlust danach auch verfluchen  

Gibt es keinen Windows-Key irgendwo als Aufkleber? Du könntest auch auf Win10 upgraden, dann wird eine Lizenz online kreiert. Du könntest dann wiederum nach der Aktivierung Win10 neu runterladen und auf die neue SSD installieren. Der PC müsste dann von den Microsoft-Servern immer noch als der gleiche wie vorher erkannt werden, so dass Dein Win10 automatisch aktiviert wird und gültig ist.


----------



## Batze (20. Januar 2016)

Du kannst dir mit verschiedenen Tools deinen Produkt Key aus der Regestry auslesen lassen. Einfach mal in Google Windows 10 Key Auslesen, o.Ä. eingeben.

Das Betriebssystem von der SSD aus zu entfernen und auf deine normale Platte zu schieben ist aber, wie Herbboy schon sagt eine sehr schlechte Idee. Du hast massiven Speed verlust.
Versuch doch einfach mal einige Programme auf der SSD zu löschen und auf die andere zu packen.
Die (kleine) SSD, da gehört nur das System drauf und eventuell deine wichtigsten Tools. Alles andere auf die andere Platte.
Und wenn du da nur das System und Treiber drauf hast, das glaube ich nicht. Schau auch mal in deinen Papierkorb und auch Tools wie CCleaner helfen beim entmüllen gerade von vielen temporären Dateien.
Also um es kurz zu sagen, entmülle deine SSD und räum mal auf.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn du dir eine Samsung SSD kaufst, bekommst du von Samsung eine Software mitgeliefert, die deine Festplatte auf die neue "cloned", d.h. eine 1:1 Kopie erstellt.
Funktioniert wunderbar und die Aktivierung dürfte auch nicht dahin sein, da diese erst beim Wechsel vom Mainboard aktiviert wird ...

Die Software nennt sich übrigens Samsung Data Migration Software.

Ich bin damals von einer Crucial M4 64GB auf eine 512GB Samsung 850 Pro SSD mit o.g. Tool umgezogen und hatte selbst Windows 7 bzw. Windows 10 drauf.


----------



## Bumbelbean (20. Januar 2016)

Oh man ich bin ein Idiot xD
Ich hab das wichtigste vergessen. Meine SSD hat nurnoch 800MB frei.
Ich hab alles runtergeworfen was nicht mit Win zutun hat oder der Grafikkarte.

Ich möchte also meine SSD vergrößern falls ein Update oder sowas kommt.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2016)

Wie möchtest du deine SSD vergrößern wenn diese nur ein begrenztes Volumen hat? 

Kauf dir eine neue SSD und gut ist, die kosten ja heute wirklich nicht mehr viel ...


----------



## Bumbelbean (20. Januar 2016)

Vergrößern heißt ja für mich eine neue kaufen.

Mir wurde nur immer gesagt wenn du keine Win CD hast dann kannst du die Festplatte nicht tauschen ohne Win10 neu zukaufen


----------



## Rabowke (20. Januar 2016)

http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-plattfor...hen-ohne-windows-zu-erneuern.html#post9936420

... da hab ich eigentlich exakt dein Vorhaben beschrieben.


----------



## Bumbelbean (20. Januar 2016)

Danke danke


----------



## Batze (20. Januar 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wenn du dir eine Samsung SSD kaufst, bekommst du von Samsung eine Software mitgeliefert, die deine Festplatte auf die neue "cloned", d.h. eine 1:1 Kopie erstellt.
> Funktioniert wunderbar und die Aktivierung dürfte auch nicht dahin sein, da diese erst beim Wechsel vom Mainboard aktiviert wird ...
> 
> Die Software nennt sich übrigens Samsung Data Migration Software.



Die Software kann man sich auch HIER runterladen. Und HIER gibt es eine Anleitung dazu.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2016)

Man muss aber aufpassen: so 100% "garantiert" klappt es vlt nur von Samsung zu Samsung, aber probieren schadet ja nix, du löschst die alte ja erstmal nicht


----------

